# Men Are Pigs



## Cecilie1200 (Jan 23, 2015)

Disclaimer:  This is just my own musings and observations and opinions.  I am not referencing any particular, specific news stories, studies, or the like.  I am just venting what's going around in my head lately.

Some years back, I read a book - can't remember who it was by - that said that the primary role in society that nature had assigned to women was to civilize men.  Without that civilizing influence imposed on men by us - presumably on both a personal, individual level and also a society-wide level - they would not and could not harness their aggressive and predatory urges toward positive, productive goals.

At the time, I was offended both on my own behalf and on behalf of men.  Being neither liberal nor feminist, I have always quite liked men as a group and in many ways identify with them more often than I do with women.  I have never had anything but contempt for leftist feminazi whinings like "All men are potential rapists" and the like.  So I was outraged by this statement on several levels.  Primarily, though, my reaction was, "How dare you excuse bad male behavior by trying to lay the responsibility off on _us_?  Where do you get off burdening women with essentially babysitting and controlling a bunch of Neanderthals?  Men aren't stupid and they're perfectly capable of being civilized for themselves!"

Well, after many more years of life, which has included twenty years of marriage and almost the same amount of time raising sons, as well as revisiting the dating world since my (completely amicable, for those who aren't aware of it) divorce, I have come to a conclusion:

Men are pigs.

It isn't that I don't still like you guys, and it isn't that I've decided you're stupid or incapable of self-civilizing.  I've just come to the inescapable conclusion that, generally speaking, you guys won't CHOOSE to do so, and are apparently incapable of understanding why you ought to, absent implacable demands from females that you do so.  Left to their own devices, men will inevitably drop to the lowest denominator they can manage to get away with in their behavior.

Think about it.

When someone says the phrase "bachelor pad", you immediately get one of two images in your head:  either something resembling the dorm from "Animal House" after a weekend bender, which would require a flamethrower to bring it up to health department standards; or some version of Barney's apartment from "How I Met Your Mother", where everything is geared toward scoring with as many one-night stands as possible and the bed actually rolls away into the wall at the first mention of a relationship from the woman.  There is no phrase regarding the home of a single woman which would bring up comparable mental images.

A man moving out of his parents' home for the first time is likely eat SpaghettiOs out of the pot over the sink - or even right out of the can - for the first six months because it simply never occurs to him to purchase dishes.  (I'm not exaggerating, folks.  I have actually seen this happen many times.)  If he owns more than one bath towel, it's because his mother bought them for him.  Women, on the other hand, will freak out if they're expected to live for more than one night in a new place without trashcans, towels, dishes, pots and pans, toilet paper, etc.  To them, this is the epitome of "roughing it".

And dating.  Oh, dear LORD, the truth isn't more striking anywhere than in this arena, thanks to feminists and the "sexual revolution".  Turns out it wasn't women's true natures being oppressed and suppressed at all; it was men's.  Once upon a time, crude sexual advances were the purview of construction workers and ghetto lowlifes hooting and catcalling at strange women passing on the street.  Even lounge lizards on the make in bars felt the need to buy a woman a drink and make some small talk before getting to the point of what they wanted.  But now, perfectly ordinary men from all walks of life think it's acceptable to approach a total stranger and, without so much as a how-do-you-do, ask about her masturbatory habits! . . . Or some equivalent outrageous remark that would give their mothers a stroke if they were to hear it.

It is now an event worthy of widespread notice and praise when a man 1) calls to arrange a date with a woman in advance, 2) showers, shaves, and puts on nice clothing for said date, 3) arrives on time, 4) comes to her door to get her rather than simply honking the horn from the driveway or texting he to come out, 5) takes her somewhere nice, and 6) pays for the evening himself without even discussing it.  Once upon a time, that was so standard as to not even be mentioned.  And if a guy does all that now AND doesn't try to get into her pants at the end of the evening, even if it's the first date, the woman will suspect he's gay.

If I ever remember who that author was, I owe him an apology.  We stopped demanding civilization, and you guys reverted to whatever level of barbarian you believed you could get away with.

Feel free to now discuss amongst yourselves.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 23, 2015)

I lol'd quite a few times. Great post!

Meanwhile....to find a great guy, you have to find one with gay tendencies but isn't quite gay enough to want another man. Find him, and you found the perfect guy.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 23, 2015)

> When someone says the phrase "bachelor pad", you immediately get one of two images in your head: either something resembling the dorm from "Animal House" after a weekend bender, which would require a flamethrower to bring it up to health department standards; or some version of Barney's apartment from "How I Met Your Mother", where everything is geared toward scoring with as many one-night stands as possible and the bed actually rolls away into the wall at the first mention of a relationship from the woman. There is no phrase regarding the home of a single woman which would bring up comparable mental images.
> 
> A man moving out of his parents' home for the first time is likely eat SpaghettiOs out of the pot over the sink - or even right out of the can - for the first six months because it simply never occurs to him to purchase dishes. (I'm not exaggerating, folks. I have actually seen this happen many times.) If he owns more than one bath towel, it's because his mother bought them for him. Women, on the other hand, will freak out if they're expected to live for more than one night in a new place without trashcans, towels, dishes, pots and pans, toilet paper, etc. To them, this is the epitome of "roughing it".





Amen and Yep!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jan 23, 2015)

But, I am not allowed to say something about woman? Hypocrites.


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Jan 23, 2015)

Oink!  

This is the result of women not demanding civilization.  We like and desire women demanding civilization, we don't know how to get it ourselves.  Men have it harder.  They have to live in the holes they live in sans women.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 23, 2015)

Matthew said:


> But, I am not allowed to say something about woman? Hypocrites.


Start your own thread. This one is about piggy lovely MEN.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 23, 2015)

Hilarious.
Sounds like someone had a bad date.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jan 23, 2015)

Matthew said:


> But, I am not allowed to say something about woman? Hypocrites.



Who said anything about what you are and are not allowed to say?  I don't recall setting any limitations of that sort.


----------



## skye (Jan 23, 2015)

oink is ok

not in a cocktail party with friends and family  or  in Thanksgiving

but  in the bedroom is ok

what?

it's the truth


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jan 23, 2015)

If a man wants to have good relationships with women then he really only needs to know one thing: The worse you treat a woman the more they like you. And no, I'm not taking about physical violence.

If yer gonna' be a white knight and suck up to a woman then she's gonna' reward you by shitting all over you and f*cking yer best friend. That's just how wimmen are. I've seen it too many times to count.

The only reason I treat my wife like a Queen is because she understands that I am the King.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 23, 2015)

Thinking for a second...a world of all women...
Instead of two world wars, there would have only be one. 
It started with Eve and Eve...and has never stopped.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jan 23, 2015)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Hilarious.
> Sounds like someone had a bad date.



Bad date?  You don't think I would actually get as far as DATING someone who behaves in an uncivilized fashion?  Thank you, I send them packing with blistered eardrums right after the first, utterly inappropriate, come-on.  I am still an old-fashioned girl in the sense of demanding chivalrous behavior.  My observations on how badly men behave on dates and in relationships come from watching OTHER women's men.


----------



## Judicial review (Jan 23, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > But, I am not allowed to say something about woman? Hypocrites.
> ...


I already did.


----------



## skye (Jan 23, 2015)

Men HAVE to be pigs in the bedroom

I read that somewhere

what do I know


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jan 23, 2015)

Mad Scientist said:


> If a man wants to have good relationships with women then he really only needs to know one thing: The worse you treat a woman the more they like you. And no, I'm not taking about physical violence.
> 
> If yer gonna' be a white knight and suck up to a woman then she's gonna' reward you by shitting all over you and f*cking yer best friend. That's just how wimmen are. I've seen it too many times to count.
> 
> The only reason I treat my wife like a Queen is because she understands that I am the King.



That's the problem:  these days, you are absolutely correct.  Women have stopped demanding civilized behavior, and have even started rewarding uncivilized behavior.  And men have responded by behaving as badly as we ladies, as a group, allow them to.

By the by, you may treat your wife like a queen, and you may be the king, but odds are good that she's the power behind the throne.


----------



## Alex. (Jan 23, 2015)

People are people anyone can find their perfect match but  it takes time and  I ain't gonna waste my time bitching about those that did not work when I could be looking for the one that will work.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jan 23, 2015)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Thinking for a second...a world of all women...
> Instead of two world wars, there would have only be one.
> It started with Eve and Eve...and has never stopped.



Hey, I'm not saying women are better human beings, in the sense of good and evil, right and wrong.  Civilization, history shows us, is still as capable of evil and viciousness as primitive society.  There's just a lot more smiling involved.


----------



## skye (Jan 23, 2015)

Dinning behaviour is one thing

that's all very good


bedroom behaviour is a different matter.

I think


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jan 23, 2015)

Alex. said:


> People are people anyone can find their perfect match but  it takes time and  I ain't gonna waste my time bitching about those that did not work when I could be looking for the one that will work.



 I think that whooshing sound was the point of the conversation sailing over your head.


----------



## Valerie (Jan 23, 2015)

you used to enjoy bondage, cecilie, what happened...?


----------



## Valerie (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jan 23, 2015)

skye said:


> Dinning behaviour is one thing
> 
> that's all very good
> 
> ...



I'm actually not talking about how men behave in the bedroom.  I'm talking about how they behave the rest of the time, including when they're attempting to get INTO the bedroom.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 23, 2015)

Do you want men to be like the little snivelling whiny girl boys like you see so many today?


Cecilie1200 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Thinking for a second...a world of all women...
> ...



Pheh...men have more fun than women. Women take things waaaaay too personal, and the infighting in your sex is unreal.
Two guys get mad at each other, they holler a little...maybe a "fuck you!" or two...the next day they act like nothing happened. They are over it.
Women??? Good God...were talking a lifetime event here.


----------



## Dante (Jan 23, 2015)

Cecilie1200 said:


> ...


Nature.

Welcome to reality

btw, what about the Pig Lady? Sen. Joni Ernst (R-Iowa)


----------



## skye (Jan 23, 2015)

Cecilie1200 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Dinning behaviour is one thing
> ...




ohhh...ok then...

drinking tea with a pinky raised?

ok dear I get it


----------



## Alex. (Jan 23, 2015)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > People are people anyone can find their perfect match but  it takes time and  I ain't gonna waste my time bitching about those that did not work when I could be looking for the one that will work.
> ...




The whooshing sound was me saying that your diatribe  is a waste of time. Any mature man or woman with any sense of self  would not exhibit the kind of behavior you describe. Conversely, any self respecting person would not be attracted to the mess you describe in the first place. Look in the mirror before you start throwing stones.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 23, 2015)

When Mr Gracie and I were divorced, a guy asked me out on a date. He came in to my store and we got to chatting and then he asked if I was married and I said no..divorced. He asked if I would like to go out and I said I would consider it. So, a couple of days later, he shows up just as I am closing and asks if that night would be good. I said not really..I am just getting off work and am tired and prefer arranging a day and time. He said I needed to relax and he wanted to take me to the local hot tubs. Um. NO. I blistered his ears and that was the end of that. First off, I do NOT sit in a petri dish full of previous couples extracts and second, I am not a ho or desperate for a man.
A few days later he called me and asked if we could start over and have coffee and I said no thanks. That was the end of that.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 23, 2015)

Great OP.

Ceci still doesn't get that we decent males have you girls figured and always have.

We simply think your way of doing things and thinking about things generally is anti-male.

Most of us want no part of your "civilization" and you get us as we are.

Don't like it?  Get a girl.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 23, 2015)

Alex. said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...


Now now. Don't be getting all indignant. You guys have your locker room to complain about women, dontcha?


----------



## skye (Jan 23, 2015)

I am a pig.

Period! 

LOL

What?

joking


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 23, 2015)

I read the musings and am now quieted. I do believe that men are only pigs if that is all a woman gives them permission to be. If a Lady gives a man the permission to be a Gentleman they will then treat one as a Lady. 

Greg


----------



## Alex. (Jan 23, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



No I do not speak about women in a locker room, I have better things to do.


----------



## skye (Jan 23, 2015)

I would not have anything else but a proper pig in the bedroom!

 OMG OMG OMG

haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 23, 2015)

Guys as they mature have far better things to do than talk in locker rooms about women.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 23, 2015)

Alex. said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...


Oh. Those better things are to complain about women complaining about men. I see. 
*Snicker*


----------



## Gracie (Jan 23, 2015)

I get what Cecille is saying. Most women will. And some men. Things have changed these past many years. If kids can't even go trick or treating without being poisoned or 2 lovers walking at night without fear of being mugged...why wouldn't the dating scene change as well?


----------



## Alex. (Jan 23, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...




Nope I will tell you. When it comes to women I spend my time planning a date, a nice evening to a show maybe, getting dressed expecting her to dress nicely, some romance, some laughter, sharing secrets, even some dreams and if we are lucky things will work out fine.


----------



## skye (Jan 23, 2015)

In the dining room I want a Lilly of the valley

It all depends

what room you are in


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jan 23, 2015)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Do you want men to be like the little snivelling whiny girl boys like you see so many today?
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



Actually, I would prefer that men - and women - were more like they used to be.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 23, 2015)

I will say one thing that I flat out do not understand, why do women rip their husbands apart to other women?? Working around many-many-many women over 30 years this is a repeating pattern I noticed yeeaarrrss ago.
Maybe some guys do this, but honestly, very few. Men certainly gripe about their wives giving them a hard time about something, or nagging at them etc...no..that isn't what I am talking about. I mean bad, *personal* sh*t. Humiliating sh*t.
Performance in bed, what they talk about in private personal talks at home.
Men would DIE if they knew what women said about them in the office.
Horrible.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 23, 2015)

Alex. said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...


You would be a good date. So..the OP does not pertain to you, dig?


----------



## Gracie (Jan 23, 2015)

iamwhatiseem said:


> I will say one thing that I flat out do not understand, why do women rip their husbands apart to other women?? Working around many-many-many women over 30 years this is a repeating pattern I noticed yeeaarrrss ago.
> Maybe some guys do this, but honestly, very few. Men certainly gripe about their wives giving them a hard time about something, or nagging at them etc...no..that isn't what I am talking about. I mean bad, *personal* sh*t. Humiliating sh*t.
> Performance in bed, what they talk about in private personal talks at home.
> Men would DIE if they knew what women said about them in the office.
> Horrible.


Bitchy, bitter, nastiness? Who knows. If I overheard someone doing that I would ask them why they are still married to the guy if he is that bad.


----------



## skye (Jan 23, 2015)

sweet pigs will always be remembered LOL  YUM

yes LOL
haaaaaaa

this thread is so interesting LOL


----------



## william the wie (Jan 23, 2015)

Very simple women prefer piggy men for one night stands and semi-gay guys who will go to musicals but not Wagnerian opera. Or to put it in more civilized terms bassos read the the business section the lower baritones read the editorial section, higher baritones the sports section and tenors the funny papers.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jan 23, 2015)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Disclaimer:  This is just my own musings and observations and opinions.  I am not referencing any particular, specific news stories, studies, or the like.  I am just venting what's going around in my head lately.
> 
> Some years back, I read a book - can't remember who it was by - that said that the primary role in society that nature had assigned to women was to civilize men.  Without that civilizing influence imposed on men by us - presumably on both a personal, individual level and also a society-wide level - they would not and could not harness their aggressive and predatory urges toward positive, productive goals.
> 
> ...


Coming from a man. Fuck off.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 23, 2015)

Gracie said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > I will say one thing that I flat out do not understand, why do women rip their husbands apart to other women?? Working around many-many-many women over 30 years this is a repeating pattern I noticed yeeaarrrss ago.
> ...



But it is so prevalent. 
And some of it isn't even necessarily something bad...a man and his wife have a personal discussion, he says some things that were meant for her to hear - and she goes off and broadcast it for full discussion. I have witnessed this many times in different jobs. 
  I don't understand it. I guess women just like drama.


----------



## Alex. (Jan 23, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...





Gracie said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



You kicking me out? What the hell?


----------



## percysunshine (Jan 23, 2015)

.

May I Bropliment this thread?.....(well, I am going to do it anyway. So just say 'yes');


 
*Broplimenting*

"This is when a guy says something nice to you without asking for your consent first. Men should always ask “Do you consent to me complimenting you?” before saying anything nice or else it’s assault. No, nonverbal cues don’t count — he still has to ask for explicit consent before offering that kind of affection."

Ten Ways Men Oppress Women with Their Everyday Behavior National Review Online


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 23, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Not at all.  

We rarely complain about women to each other.


----------



## skye (Jan 23, 2015)

I can only fall in love with a pig!

BWAhAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

funny, funny luv this thread


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 23, 2015)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Disclaimer:  This is just my own musings and observations and opinions.  I am not referencing any particular, specific news stories, studies, or the like.  I am just venting what's going around in my head lately.
> 
> Some years back, I read a book - can't remember who it was by - that said that the primary role in society that nature had assigned to women was to civilize men.  Without that civilizing influence imposed on men by us - presumably on both a personal, individual level and also a society-wide level - they would not and could not harness their aggressive and predatory urges toward positive, productive goals.
> 
> ...



Your post made me think of Judicial Review lol


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 23, 2015)

Ceci and JR?


----------



## skye (Jan 23, 2015)

it;s like...

who would fall in love with a lilly of the valley?

nobody

Pigs rule!


----------



## R.D. (Jan 23, 2015)

iamwhatiseem said:


> I will say one thing that I flat out do not understand, why do women rip their husbands apart to other women?? Working around many-many-many women over 30 years this is a repeating pattern I noticed yeeaarrrss ago.
> Maybe some guys do this, but honestly, very few. Men certainly gripe about their wives giving them a hard time about something, or nagging at them etc...no..that isn't what I am talking about. I mean bad, *personal* sh*t. Humiliating sh*t.
> Performance in bed, what they talk about in private personal talks at home.
> Men would DIE if they knew what women said about them in the office.
> Horrible.


The other side of the coin.


----------



## percysunshine (Jan 23, 2015)

skye said:


> I can only fall in love with a pig!
> 
> BWAhAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> funny, funny luv this thread



Heh ... oink


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 23, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Ceci and JR?


 
Well JR hates women and Cecille see's men as pigs.



I agree with Gracie a man with a little gay in him is sexy


----------



## Alex. (Jan 23, 2015)

drifter said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Ceci and JR?
> ...


LOL what is a little gay....


----------



## R.D. (Jan 23, 2015)

drifter said:


> I agree with Gracie a man with a little gay in him is sexy


Oh..hell to the no!


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 23, 2015)

Alex. said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



More playful less worried about gender roles.


----------



## Alex. (Jan 23, 2015)

drifter said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...




That is more a person who is secure within themselves, comfortable in their own skin. That ain't gay that is well adjusted and confident.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 23, 2015)

Virtuous men or women are a very small minority.


----------



## skye (Jan 23, 2015)

percysunshine said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > I can only fall in love with a pig!
> ...




omg this is so much fun..........bwhahahahaa ...too funny LOLLOL

piggy poo piggy poo Bwahaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## percysunshine (Jan 23, 2015)

skye said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...




Gender mismatch alert!

Heh...


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 23, 2015)

The saying "when pigs fly" was originally coined as "when men fly". 
Once man did take flight in 1903, it was changed knowing that pigs can not pilot aircraft.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 23, 2015)

Alex. said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...


No. I am telling you the OP does not pertain to you. Which is a compliment. But being a man, you don't get it. I understand. There there.


----------



## skye (Jan 23, 2015)

percysunshine said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > percysunshine said:
> ...




sorry..what? what do you mean?

miss piggy and somebody ...a male

perfect match....


----------



## Tom Sweetnam (Jan 23, 2015)

*"Some years back, I read a book - can't remember who it was by - that said that the primary role in society that nature had assigned to women was to civilize men. Without that civilizing influence imposed on men by us - presumably on both a personal, individual level and also a society-wide level - they would not and could not harness their aggressive and predatory urges toward positive, productive goals."*

Right, like hunting down mammoths to put food on the spit, and defending the cave from every tribal neighbor who wants to rape your ingrate asses and kill all the kids.


----------



## Alex. (Jan 23, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...




I got it all right, just wanted to know if you wants to give me the boot.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 23, 2015)

“I have never had anything but contempt for leftist feminazi whinings like "All men are potential rapists" and the like.”

Your contempt was unwarranted, as this fails as hasty generalization fallacy; any 'feminist' who expressed such an opinion belonged to a tiny minority, no way 'representative' of 'feminists' as a whole.

'And dating. Oh, dear LORD, the truth isn't more striking anywhere than in this arena, thanks to feminists and the "sexual revolution".'

This fails as a _post hoc_ fallacy, as whatever conditions you find disagreeable today have nothing to do with 'feminists' or the 'sexual revolution,' as you clearly understand neither.

Otherwise, your perception is typical of the errant reactionaryism common to many on the right.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 23, 2015)

Cecille...you forgot that men have TWO heads. You just gotta find the guy that knows which one to use...or not to use at any given time.

Nowadays, both function at the same time and head bumping commences. Figuratively of course. If it was literally...GRAB HIM. lol


----------



## Alex. (Jan 23, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> The saying "when pigs fly" was originally coined as "when men fly".
> Once man did take flight in 1903, it was changed knowing that pigs can not pilot aircraft.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 23, 2015)

Alex. said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...


Nope. You are doing just fine.


----------



## skye (Jan 23, 2015)

you know what?

men are not pigs....

men are better than pigs!


YUM  Bwahahahahaaaaaaaaa

(I am just having fun here )

too funnyyyyy!!!!!


----------



## Alex. (Jan 23, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Cecille...you forgot that men have TWO heads. You just gotta find the guy that knows which one to use...or not to use at any given time.
> 
> Nowadays, both function at the same time and head bumping commences. Figuratively of course. If it was literally...GRAB HIM. lol




You know you are right!


----------



## Gracie (Jan 23, 2015)

Alex. said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Cecille...you forgot that men have TWO heads. You just gotta find the guy that knows which one to use...or not to use at any given time.
> ...


lol


----------



## Alex. (Jan 23, 2015)

This threads is getting fun!!!!


----------



## william the wie (Jan 23, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


My wife of 37 years already did/


----------



## Alex. (Jan 23, 2015)

drifter said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



oh


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 23, 2015)

Alex. said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...



What's that face ? 

What's gay sex anyway Alex, if you are only role playing gender?


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 23, 2015)

I pretty much like almost all men and women.


----------



## Alex. (Jan 23, 2015)

drifter said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...




Nope it is much more than that. Gay sex is me either traveling up the dirt road or getting it in the poop shoot,  I ain't doing either nor am I playing the piccolo or the slide whistle.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 23, 2015)

Alex. said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...



Straight men have butt sex with women.

Some men are so frigid. 

_I am teasing you don't get mad.
_


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 23, 2015)

I am so glad I don't have to date. It sounds like a nightmare out there.

It seems like the sexes hate each other but desperately want each other too.


----------



## RosieS (Jan 23, 2015)

As a parent of sons, the most you have time for is 75% civilizing. The other 25% has to be done by your son's GF or your DIL.

The nice thing about second marriages is you know exactly the work needed in order to train your spouse correctly.

Experience makes the task much easier.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Alex. (Jan 23, 2015)

drifter said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...




I am not getting mad nor am I frigid. Doing things with a  women is much different than me doing things with a man. Any woman I am involved with  gets pleased any way she wishes and then some, afterward  there is desert.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 23, 2015)

Alex. said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...



What do you think about all these posts where men hate women and women hate men but they all kinda want relationships.

Why not just focus on what you love about each other?


----------



## Alex. (Jan 23, 2015)

drifter said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...




To me that is the way to have a relationship. There will be bumps and dips but loving each other is the goal.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 23, 2015)

SO ladies    Clint Eastwood or Niles Crane


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 23, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


> SO ladies    Clint Eastwood or Niles Crane



Niles


----------



## skye (Jan 23, 2015)

Go pigs

Go!


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 23, 2015)

skye said:


> Go pigs
> 
> Go!


----------



## skye (Jan 23, 2015)

drifter said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Go pigs
> ...



Bwahahahahaaaaa hahahahaha

hahaha LOL


----------



## Alex. (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 23, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


> SO ladies    Clint Eastwood or Niles Crane


Niles.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 23, 2015)

So, Men.....Roz or Daphne?


----------



## Alex. (Jan 23, 2015)

Gracie said:


> So, Men.....Roz or Daphne?


Who are they?


----------



## Gracie (Jan 23, 2015)

The two women on Frasier. Daphne married Niles and was more ladylike. Roz did every man she could find.


----------



## Alex. (Jan 23, 2015)

Gracie said:


> The two women on Frasier. Daphne married Niles and was more ladylike. Roz did every man she could find.




Been with both types depends on the mood I am in.


----------



## skye (Jan 23, 2015)

I don;t understand much of what you are talking about here

I only know

I don;t like weaklings  ...fearful of women? scum? you know

I prefer pigs


----------



## Alex. (Jan 23, 2015)

skye said:


> I don;t understand much of what you are talking about here
> 
> I only know
> 
> ...




Right now we are talking whether a  man wants a lady or a slut.


----------



## skye (Jan 23, 2015)

Alex. said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > I don;t understand much of what you are talking about here
> ...




A lady during the day

a slut at night 

what?
LOL


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 23, 2015)

Gracie said:


> The two women on Frasier. Daphne married Niles and was more ladylike. Roz did every man she could find.



That's a tough call they were both appealing in different ways.

They had different quirks.

Eastwood and Niles are so opposite it was kind of easy.


----------



## Alex. (Jan 23, 2015)

skye said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



Yep and never a whiny child but a woman at all times.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 23, 2015)

drifter said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > The two women on Frasier. Daphne married Niles and was more ladylike. Roz did every man she could find.
> ...


and they both got dumped.....


----------



## MaryL (Jan 23, 2015)

Islam would stone you to death for such heresy. Muslim women put a bag over their heads and accept anything their men do.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 23, 2015)

I am thankful I was born here. I would have never survived it.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jan 23, 2015)

Mad Scientist said:


> If a man wants to have good relationships with women then he really only needs to know one thing: The worse you treat a woman the more they like you. And no, I'm not taking about physical violence.
> 
> If yer gonna' be a white knight and suck up to a woman then she's gonna' reward you by shitting all over you and f*cking yer best friend. That's just how wimmen are. I've seen it too many times to count.
> 
> The only reason I treat my wife like a Queen is because she understands that I am the King.


----------



## Judicial review (Jan 23, 2015)

skye said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



Hey,

I want your input,

Error US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Judicial review (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## skye (Jan 23, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...




LOL
i have to go now!   gotta go! LOL    hahaaa


----------



## Judicial review (Jan 23, 2015)

skye said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



Hey, check it out tomorrow then.    take your time.


----------



## skye (Jan 23, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Judicial review said:
> ...



LOL  too funny ,,ok I wil!~


----------



## Judicial review (Jan 23, 2015)

skye said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



yeah, I guess I'm a huge deal tonight.


----------



## ninja007 (Jan 24, 2015)

women have no clue what they want. None.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jan 24, 2015)

ninja007 said:


> women have no clue what they want. None.


That's why they need us Men to tell them.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 24, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...






Manonthestreet said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



All of the names mentioned above have been dumped at some time in life.


----------



## BlueGin (Jan 24, 2015)

ninja007 said:


> women have no clue what they want. None.


Neither do men.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 24, 2015)

If women have a type, and that type just happens to be a pig, they shouldn't complain when he turns out to have a curly tail. 

You can't have it both ways. If you can't get hot for anybody but the bad boys, you shouldn't expect them to be what they aren't. If you wish somebody more evolved, it is really up to you to change whatever it is about yourself that prevents you from being attracted to one.

If nice guys go into your friends zone while bad boys are your dating material, you only have yourselves to blame.


----------



## william the wie (Jan 24, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > women have no clue what they want. None.
> ...


Wrong. Women are wired to handle non-economic exchange: gift exchanges, play dates and other social activity; associated with patrilocal breeding. Women and some highly patrilocal whale species experience menopause. Associating with mostly unrelated members of the same sex or going with the unstable relationships of matrilocality causes much higher stress for women than for men.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 24, 2015)

ninja007 said:


> women have no clue what they want. None.




I wouldn't generalize it as all women, but it really isn't so much how many women don't know what they want so much as it is wanting the man who doesn't exist by creating mutually exclusive expectations.


----------



## ninja007 (Jan 24, 2015)

Women are like liberals, 99% emotion. NEVER ask dating advice from a woman. Any woman wants a strong honourable man who doesn't put up with her "tests" or isn't phased by her inmature behavior. Women want a MAN. Men need to stand up to her shit tests and call her on it. Men need to have their own life and goals and never let her lead the rel.


----------



## BlueGin (Jan 24, 2015)

william the wie said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > ninja007 said:
> ...


And beer bellied slobs of men like to chase skanks and ho's thinking they actually find them attractive ...but  are later oddly surprised when they find out they really just want to use them up financially and dump them when the well runs dry.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jan 24, 2015)

What happened is feminism lied to women and told them they weren't just equal to men but superior. Sorry ladies just because we put up with your crazy shit so we can get laid doesn't make you better.


----------



## Shrimpbox (Jan 25, 2015)

Ceci I enjoyed just reading your op, great writing. As far as the subject, which has been good,for a lot of laughs, the culture has neutered men who are now wandering around aimlessly trying to find their manhood. Think of the five blind men trying to describe an elephant.


----------



## Roadrunner (Jan 25, 2015)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Disclaimer:  This is just my own musings and observations and opinions.  I am not referencing any particular, specific news stories, studies, or the like.  I am just venting what's going around in my head lately.
> 
> Some years back, I read a book - can't remember who it was by - that said that the primary role in society that nature had assigned to women was to civilize men.  Without that civilizing influence imposed on men by us - presumably on both a personal, individual level and also a society-wide level - they would not and could not harness their aggressive and predatory urges toward positive, productive goals.
> 
> ...


I am a feral man in the process of being civilized.

I used to be civilized, did all the good things, 1-6, met the parents, got the girls home on time

Turned out many of them were slipping out the window to get laid after I got them home on time.

Around 1968, I adjusted my behaviour to the lowest common denominator of female behaviour.

Shit, then you could get laid several times a week.

Now that those 60's are over, and these '60's have arrived, I found out that old fashioned, take your time, be a gentleman approach was right, and finally I have a lady that deserves and appreciates what used to be SOP.

Funny thing, so many ladies were never treated right in the first place.

What was common decency 50 years ago does not hardly exist any more.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 25, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> william the wie said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...


I haven't met a woman yet that is worth her dead ass.......


----------



## Roadrunner (Jan 25, 2015)

skye said:


> Men HAVE to be pigs in the bedroom
> 
> I read that somewhere
> 
> what do I know


Don't know how much of a pig you can be in the bedroom.

Does that mean you can squeal a lot?

My brother, who is a woman slayer, told me never to wipe my dick on the sheets.

So I think some manners must be exercised in the bedroom.

I also get up at night and fart in the guest bath.


----------



## Roadrunner (Jan 25, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > william the wie said:
> ...


I spent years feeling that way.

Baby boomer women were by and large a worthless lot.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 25, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...


I grew up around depression era women, they were hard working as were the men...I expect my women to work at their jobs as hard as a man does...and if they don't like it, the door is always open...


----------



## ninja007 (Jan 25, 2015)

let the woman chase you, not the other way around. Metrosexual guys and geeks and wussies try too hard to get the girl.


----------



## percysunshine (Jan 25, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...




Wow! .. Moonglow is a Mormon.

I bet he voted for Romney.

.


----------



## Shrimpbox (Jan 25, 2015)

Roadrunner your post is another that shows theres an awful lot of writing talent here. I loved it and it hit pretty close to home.

I hope posting doesn't increase my chances of getting swine flu.

I have to say that as a man I was sort of in disbelief when reading the op. Whatever happened to being a credit to your gender as Linda ronstadt crooned. Not that I have led such a sheltered life at least in my adult years. Being a commercial fisherman I get to swim with more than my share of low life's, druggies, and the flotsam of society, but in my other secret life I get to rub shoulders with those who hide their shortcomings under piles of money. I told myself surely Ceci and others are overstating the case,but the subject gnawed at me so I decided to poll some of the family at our weekly Sunday get together. I blurted out to two forty something's and one young twenty something's, "are all men pigs?" There was a pregnant pause and then a nodding of heads and finally three mostly unqualified yeses. What followed were two stories that had my jaw hitting the floor. The youngest brought up a text on Facebook between a sorority girl at one of the local college watering holes and a college student who was asking the girl what her name was. She had to be under the influence but her reply was why do you need to know my name cause I am going to be blowing you in 20 minutes. Whoa! One of the forty something's said an old classmate heard she was getting a divorce and called her at work. He wanted to know if she wanted to get together, she politely declined saying she was involved with somebody, his calls,went on for weeks and he even showed up after work one day. He would not take no for an answer hoping apparently to just wear her down not for good reasons. I polled our two young waitresses and they held out more hope but in general agreed with the family sort of betting on the come.

I'm afraid all of this speaks more about the bubble that I live in than the world as a whole. When one is having a debate about why it is wrong to hold a door open for a woman you have lost me. When a man doesn't clean up and look presentable for a date or use some kind of technological dog whistle to summon his piece of meat it is all alien to me. There are many reasons why we are retreating from human social interaction but I have to say I am stunned to learn how widespread it is and how barbaric it has become.


----------



## BlueGin (Jan 25, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > william the wie said:
> ...


Hmmm. Haven't met many men worth theirs.


----------



## william the wie (Jan 25, 2015)

My favorite pick up line (I was already married when I got saved) was to ask at women's dorms if their was anyone interested in a movie. Cold calling in the student directory was interesting too.


----------



## Roadrunner (Jan 26, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Damn, you must be older than dirt!


----------



## Roadrunner (Jan 26, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...


Maybe you should try a new place for meeting men?


----------



## Roadrunner (Jan 26, 2015)

william the wie said:


> My favorite pick up line (I was already married when I got saved) was to ask at women's dorms if their was anyone interested in a movie. Cold calling in the student directory was interesting too.


Back in the day the greatest line was: Merry? Wanna?


----------



## thanatos144 (Jan 26, 2015)

This sexist thread is still going?


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Jan 26, 2015)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Disclaimer:  This is just my own musings and observations and opinions.  I am not referencing any particular, specific news stories, studies, or the like.  I am just venting what's going around in my head lately.
> 
> Some years back, I read a book - can't remember who it was by - that said that the primary role in society that nature had assigned to women was to civilize men.  Without that civilizing influence imposed on men by us - presumably on both a personal, individual level and also a society-wide level - they would not and could not harness their aggressive and predatory urges toward positive, productive goals.
> 
> ...



Trouble with describing men or women as pigs is that it invites the observation of, "If men are pigs, doesn't that mean most women enjoy sex with farm animals?" 

Neither's any better than the other. While it's true it's a man's world, and women are the subjugated sex, that the way nature sett hings up to work as we seen in every other animal species. Males control the females. Unfair? Well, when you have two or more animals, someone has to be in charge. If it were thf emales, men would be doing the complaining. As it is, men are the ones in charge. On the upside, we're also the ones who start and fight wars while women (by and large) stay safe back home making more cannon fodder.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jan 26, 2015)

Hey maybe someone should make a thread women are whores. How about blacks are *******? Or Mexicans are spics?


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 26, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...


Next is rocks...


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 26, 2015)

percysunshine said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...


Mittens is no Mormon, he a moron...


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 26, 2015)

thanatos144 said:


> Hey maybe someone should make a thread women are whores. How about blacks are *******? Or Mexicans are spics?



I think JR covered that one


----------



## emilynghiem (Jan 26, 2015)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Disclaimer:  This is just my own musings and observations and opinions.  I am not referencing any particular, specific news stories, studies, or the like.  I am just venting what's going around in my head lately.
> 
> Some years back, I read a book - can't remember who it was by - that said that the primary role in society that nature had assigned to women was to civilize men.  Without that civilizing influence imposed on men by us - presumably on both a personal, individual level and also a society-wide level - they would not and could not harness their aggressive and predatory urges toward positive, productive goals.
> 
> ...



Hi Cecilie1200

Yes and no. Yes I agree that men and women balance each other.
I see it more than men's brains only use one side at a time,
and compartmentalize as what is the individual's will and jurisdiction for autonomy
and what is someone else's problem.

Women's brains are more holistic and relative thinking,
focused on the mutual relationship and communication and reading
feelings that go beyond what people express in words.
This is said to come from women carrying children  and bringing them
up and needing finer skills in intuitive nonverbal communication
as nurturers and caretakers.

Where I can show you glaring exceptions,
my bf complains that I am the pig he has to clean up after.
He is the one picky about the house and everything in its place.
He got that from his mom, while his dad was into ten million
projects in every corner of the house rotating around until he got back to them.

I am more like his dad with ten million projects I store in piles.

So my bf takes after his mom who balanced his dad
that I am more like. We do take after our parents in some ways
and can repeat the same patterns, but it isn't always aligned by gender.

Where the male/female thing does pass down:
women and people close to their moms tend to
excel in communication while people with unresolved
conflicts with their moms and families have communication failures for the same reasons.
They repeat and project forward if these are not resolved in the  past.
ie "mommy issues"

men and people with control issues with their fathers
and authority, tend to project control/authority issues
onto their relations at work and with partners.
the control issues and fear of outside control or
influence oppressing your autonomy tend to
pass down the male side of the family as a male figure issue.
ie "daddy issues"

And again there is cross over.
Some females are the authority figure
and their partners tend to be docile to balance their personalities.

I know some business owners who are like that
and it's the husband who plays the caretaker and secretary role.

Still you can trace it to relations with mother and father.
and these repeat and project as relations between
husband and wife, and collectively
how we respond to church and state figures of authority.

the same patterns repeat, for better or for worse,
so  the point is to try to keep the strengths
and correct or offset the weaknesses
by balancing each other in partnerships and teams.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 26, 2015)

thanatos144 said:


> Hey maybe someone should make a thread women are whores. How about blacks are *******? Or Mexicans are spics?




You just need to know the p.c. playbook.
'
They think it is o.k. to attack Whites,. Men, Christians and Jews.

It is verbotten to attack Muslims, Women, Blacks and Hispanics.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jan 26, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey maybe someone should make a thread women are whores. How about blacks are *******? Or Mexicans are spics?
> ...


Hypocritical is what it is. Fuck pc.


----------



## emilynghiem (Jan 26, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey maybe someone should make a thread women are whores. How about blacks are *******? Or Mexicans are spics?
> ...



Women are fair game if they are Sarah Palin, Ann Coulter, or anyone else on Fox News.
Blacks are open targets if they are Allen West or Ben Carson.

If Cornell West blasts Obama in the media, you don't bother responding or crushing him as a Black leftwing critic of Obama,
because that will draw attention and make everyone look stupid, so you ignore that criticism and pretend it didn't happen.

Only if Carson, West or someone else on the RIGHT blasts Obama, you jump all over that as Uncle Tom type bait.
But criticisms from the left don't count at all. Big media blackout: left on left attacks, just like black on black crime.

I'm sure the same exists on the right, where Constitutionalists jumped all over Bush for overreaching with govt powers.
And they weren't called the same anti-American names that were reserved for leftwing liberals who jumped on Bush.
They were nonexistent also. The only opposition that mattered was to attack Bush to push Obama's campaign for office.
It's whoever and whatever you can use as political pawns. And if it doesn't help your cause, you pretend it doesn't exist.


----------



## BlueGin (Jan 26, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


I have no particular place for meeting men.


----------



## alan1 (Jan 26, 2015)

Haha, read the OP, skipped most of the other posts.  Some interesting perspectives in the OP.
I reduced my pigishness the day I started dating my to be wife (now ex-wife).  I stopped being a pig the day I had a daughter.  I think having a daughter can change a man quite a bit.


----------



## Shrimpbox (Jan 26, 2015)

Reminds me of the Mexican comic Carlos somebody I think. He had such a great line.
When it comes to my daughter I am very conservative, but when it comes to someone else's daughter I am very liberal.


----------



## ninja007 (Jan 26, 2015)

feminism hurt women more than they will ever know; it also hurt men. Men and women are not the same and never will be.


----------



## ninja007 (Jan 26, 2015)

men in this thread. Take the red pill. Go MGTOW.


----------



## Anathema (Jan 26, 2015)

alan1 said:


> I reduced my pigishness the day I started dating my to be wife (now ex-wife).  I stopped being a pig the day I had a daughter.  I think having a daughter can change a man quite a bit.



Another great reason not to have kids. In those relationships where a woman sought to change me, she got dropped on the curb ASAP. My wife figured out very early on that I wasn't going to change and is thankfully very willing to deal with who I am, as I am willing to deal with who she is.


----------



## ninja007 (Jan 26, 2015)

women play games ALL the time. They learn to play games from a young age from their mother, older sister, aunt etc. They love to manipulate men and it comes to fruition in the courthouses all across the world when it comes to divorce and custody. Just because you have a wet warm hole between your legs does not mean men owe you a damn thing. Men are their own worst enemy btw, so I'm not excusing us totally. It's our fault we put up with your shit tests.


----------



## Anathema (Jan 26, 2015)

ninja007 said:


> women play games ALL the time. They learn to play games from a young age from their mother, older sister, aunt etc. They love to manipulate men and it comes to fruition in the courthouses all across the world when it comes to divorce and custody. Just because you have a wet warm hole between your legs does not mean men owe you a damn thing. Men are their own worst enemy btw, so I'm not excusing us totally. It's our fault we put up with your shit tests.



You are exactly right. We would be much better off if more men would realize that the wet hole between her legs isn't worth dealing with the crap that the whole rest of the body (and at times that same hole) create on a nearly daily basis.

Women love to talk about Chivalry and how modern men don't engage in it anymore. I hate to tell the ladies, but Chivalry was a two-way street. Deference and honour were only required when a Lord was dealing with a LADY, not with every wench in the village. If you ACT like a LADY you will be treated as one. Act like the village whore and that's how you'll get treated as well.


----------



## ninja007 (Jan 27, 2015)

Anathema said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > women play games ALL the time. They learn to play games from a young age from their mother, older sister, aunt etc. They love to manipulate men and it comes to fruition in the courthouses all across the world when it comes to divorce and custody. Just because you have a wet warm hole between your legs does not mean men owe you a damn thing. Men are their own worst enemy btw, so I'm not excusing us totally. It's our fault we put up with your shit tests.
> ...



for about 5 years one of my best friends was a bi sexual woman who was married twice; to a man and a woman AND she was a psychiatrist. Talk about some INSIDE INFO! She said women are evil and some of the crap she told me made my head spin!


eta- true story- I was dumped by my first gf (of 5 years) back in 96' for my BEST FRIEND on Valentines day. They are still together.


----------



## Anathema (Jan 27, 2015)

ninja007 said:


> for about 5 years one of my best friends was a bi sexual woman who was married twice; to a man and a woman AND she was a psychiatrist. Talk about some INSIDE INFO! She said women are evil and some of the crap she told me made my head spin!



That must of been some interesting info. Some great stories, i'm sure.


----------



## ninja007 (Jan 27, 2015)

lol, love your avi Anathema. Yes, great stories. Very eye opening. Men are clueless till its too late.


----------



## Anathema (Jan 27, 2015)

ninja007 said:


> lol, love your avi Anathema. Yes, great stories. Very eye opening. Men are clueless till its too late.



Thanks. Men are clueless until it's too late, but women tend to be blind when it comes to relationships.

I was one of those guys that all the girls came to  when they needed a shoulder to cry on after some "pig" did them wrong. All the way through high school and college. Very quickly I noticed that women cannot see the forest for the trees when it comes to relationships. "He's terrible. He (insert crime against humanity). But I love him and he's promised he'll NEVER do it again, so I'm going to take him back...." was such a common refrain that in college I literally instated a "One Cry per Guy" rule. Basically if they took the jerk back, I would not be there for her to complain to when he did it again.  Us guys are pigs and stupid but we're not so blind that we think we're actually going to change a woman in a relationship.


----------



## william the wie (Jan 27, 2015)

The neurology of most women has not caught up with the idea of female infanticide has died except in Asia. The same strategy does not work where targets are scarce.


----------

